# Homoeomma chilensis prices



## FloridaTGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

I know this has been answered in the past, but it's been a few years and I know the supply and demand has changed. I was just wondering what I should expect to pay for Hommeomma chilensis slings (1" approximately) and bigger (2"-3") I have found a few people who have some, but the prices always seem outrageous. 250 dollars for a 1", 300+ for bigger. Is this because they are so hard to find or are these people just driving up the prices to be, for lack of a better term, jerks. 

I really want one, but I don't want to over pay for something just to have it, especially if the chance to buy one for cheaper should come up later.

Any input would be amazing. I have no idea what to do as I've never really looked into to prices when they were available and now I'm not sure what a reasonable price would be.

Thanks for your time,
Patrick


----------



## Thekla (Apr 15, 2019)

I know that prices are way higher in the States, but this is insane! 

Here in Germany, you pay about 20-30 € for an unsexed sling and about 50 € for a sexed female. I paid 19 € for my sling (but it's broken, it doesn't grow ).


----------



## lostbrane (Apr 15, 2019)

That's been the going rate, when one is even available. At least from what I have seen recently. I forget who it was but a member on here was dying to get one, so they did, and paid something similar if I recall correctly.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 15, 2019)

Recent price is around $150, almost double what it used to be, but for $250? No way...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 15, 2019)

FloridaTGuy said:


> I know this has been answered in the past, but it's been a few years and I know the supply and demand has changed. I was just wondering what I should expect to pay for Hommeomma chilensis slings (1" approximately) and bigger (2"-3") I have found a few people who have some, but the prices always seem outrageous. 250 dollars for a 1", 300+ for bigger. Is this because they are so hard to find or are these people just driving up the prices to be, for lack of a better term, jerks.
> 
> I really want one, but I don't want to over pay for something just to have it, especially if the chance to buy one for cheaper should come up later.
> 
> ...


Ohh man! Those prices ate absurd! How can someone afford to be in the hobby living in the USA? For 300 dollars one can get 2 adult female Xenesthis immanis in Europe!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Patherophis (Apr 15, 2019)

Thekla said:


> I know that prices are way higher in the States, but this is insane!
> 
> Here in Germany, you pay about 20-30 € for an unsexed sling and about 50 € for a sexed female. I paid 19 € for my sling (but it's broken, it doesn't grow ).


Three years ago there were slings for 5 €, I bought 2 but as I were newbie I managed to kill them by improper care.  Is havent yet get over it. 

This autumn I bought 4 cm female for 25 €, it has eaten once since. I think that in this species sign of being broken is when they do grow. 

As for US market, considering how popular they have become recently, US tendency to overprice popular species even if they are totaly common (e.g. _hamorii_), end of exports, and general non-self-sufficiency of US market, I think we are likely (going) to see absolutely crazy prices there.


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ya,ive over paided for spoods before.Supply and demand.I don't think the sellers are jerks,
just asking that price for a very popular T.
If people want that particular T,and have the resources,they will get them,or wait to see
if there are going to lower the price if they don't move at that price.
If they are not worth that to you,problem solved.
Or,we U.S T keepers could all pack it up and move to Europe..


----------



## Hoxter (Apr 15, 2019)

mack1855 said:


> Or,we U.S T keepers could all pack it up and move to Europe..


Come to Europe. It would have been so much easier with all keepers next to each other. 
...however I'm scared of group escapes of all the OWs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 15, 2019)

Got my females for $175 each 2 years ago.


----------



## Liquifin (Apr 15, 2019)

Welcome to the US, where all reputable sellers are those that inflates prices 200% of what they're worth. While the local breeders get no attention trying to sell off those T.'s that are way cheaper, so they sell to those overpriced reputable sellers in wholesale. 

From what I can say, blame reputable sellers for inflation and overpriced T.'s. Which is why I thank the boards for having cheap prices from actual breeders instead of those overpriced reputable sellers who buy wholesale from those breeders. Pricing in the US is certainly isn't fixated right when it comes to females or certain species. So in conclusion: local/small breeder equals cheaper price. Reputable/popular seller equals inflated prices. 

Hate me if you want, but I can assure you the highest price for most T.'s are those reputable sellers. It's like they have a VIP bonus charge, since they are reputable. It's understandable why they would be reputable, but overpricing isn't understandable, especially if they have such great business.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## FloridaTGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

What I'm trying to do now is get a bunch of them at a discount, I figure if I can pick up 15 or 20 at even 150 each, maybe that'll make it more worth it. The question then is this though, "Who would buy from me if I had 15 extra slings that I don't technically need?" And, "how much would I sell them for?"


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 15, 2019)

FloridaTGuy said:


> What I'm trying to do now is get a bunch of them at a discount, I figure if I can pick up 15 or 20 at even 150 each, maybe that'll make it more worth it. The question then is this though, "Who would buy from me if I had 15 extra slings that I don't technically need?" And, "how much would I sell them for?"


You're talking about spending a lot of money there, just wait for a better deal. Buying wholesale and then trying to sell off what you didn't even really want in the first place is just more work and I don't really think it would be worth your time.


----------



## FloridaTGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

And I understand that. But, the truth is the money isn't the issue, nor is the time. This is a very sought after species, and a beautiful and curious one at that. My thinking is more this... if I can get wholesale prices while getting a couple dream tarantulas, while also helping other people get there's at a cheaper price, why shouldn't I?

I know people want them, but don't want to pay ridiculous prices. I could potentially drop the price per sling by buying wholesale, and simultaneously bring a new generation of spiders in for breeding. I just want this species to be prevalent in the hobby, because I do believe it's one of the cooler species around, even if that's just my opinion.

I don't know, I have the money, and I have the time. I feel like maybe this is something that's worth it to me, but I completely understand where you're coming from and I appreciate all the feedback you have posted. This really is an amazing community to be a part of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 15, 2019)

FloridaTGuy said:


> This is a very sought after species, and a beautiful and curious one at that.


For now yes, and you are not the only one thinking it. As soon as first batch of them grow and reproduce successfully, then there surely will be price drop, and more numbers will be available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## FloridaTGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

I know, and that is exactly what I'm hoping. I'm not looking to make money, I just want the supply to be available for everyone to enjoy them. I am going to get a couple breeding pairs too so I can keep introducing more into the hobby. How cool would it be if they were as readily available as like a boehmei or albipolosum?


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 15, 2019)

People should wait with buying this species at those rates. There are multiple pairings going on, at least in Europe, so the availability will grow immensely, and prices should drop. Not sure how that works in the US though, US prices are a bit over the top anyway...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 15, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> US prices are a bit over the top anyway...


Way over...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 15, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Way over...


I'm trying my hardest and bestes and goodest to be polite 
(typos were intentional  )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stormsky (Apr 15, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> Got my females for $175 each 2 years ago.


This is what I paid for my juvenile female and I thought even that was a bit expensive. That much for a sling would be ridiculous.


----------



## FloridaTGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

Well the 150 a piece is for 1-1.25", but it still seems pricey. I can get a sexed pair for 525, which I'm kinda leaning towards. Both around 3".


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 15, 2019)

Good on ya @FloridaTGuy for thinking of way to introduce moderately priced Ts.  For the record, if you bought some at wholesale and passed the savings on I’d probably grab one from you if I could afford it at the time.

$250 is a lot of money and I wouldn’t pay it for an H chillensis, but it isn’t overpriced.  It’s market value.  Don’t blame the people trying to get the most from their sales, blame the people that are chomping at the bit to throw down $250 for the first specimen they see.  Those are the people that set the market price.


----------



## FloridaTGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate it. I don't know how it's gonna work out but it looks like I'll essentially be get a mix of 1" 2" and 3" Ts for an average of 130 each.


----------



## asunshinefix (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm in Canada, and I paid $140 for a 1.75" confirmed female H. chilensis. $250 seems steep unless it's a big female.


----------



## comet zero (Apr 24, 2019)

FloridaTGuy said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate it. I don't know how it's gonna work out but it looks like I'll essentially be get a mix of 1" 2" and 3" Ts for an average of 130 each.


 i'll totally grab one from you if you do get them!! best of luck, thanks for all you're doing for the hobby and this species

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2019)

FloridaTGuy said:


> And I understand that. But, the truth is the money isn't the issue, nor is the time. This is a very sought after species, and a beautiful and curious one at that. My thinking is more this... if I can get wholesale prices while getting a couple dream tarantulas, while also helping other people get there's at a cheaper price, why shouldn't I?
> 
> I know people want them, but don't want to pay ridiculous prices. I could potentially drop the price per sling by buying wholesale, and simultaneously bring a new generation of spiders in for breeding. I just want this species to be prevalent in the hobby, because I do believe it's one of the cooler species around, even if that's just my opinion.
> 
> I don't know, I have the money, and I have the time. I feel like maybe this is something that's worth it to me, but I completely understand where you're coming from and I appreciate all the feedback you have posted. This really is an amazing community to be a part of.



This is one of the best and unique species out there- def should be bred.

If you come across slings let me know.














AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Porrhothele (May 16, 2019)

Now I wonder if mine is actually an H. chilensis. I bought it for $40 at a pet store. I never knew they were so expensive!


----------



## Greasylake (May 16, 2019)

Porrhothele said:


> Now I wonder if mine is actually an H. chilensis. I bought it for $40 at a pet store. I never knew they were so expensive!


You could always post a pic in the ID gallery if you want to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 16, 2019)

Porrhothele said:


> Now I wonder if mine is actually an H. chilensis. I bought it for $40 at a pet store. I never knew they were so expensive!


Sometimes you can find a hell of a deal at a pet store. They frequently don't know the first thing about pricing when it comes to Ts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (May 17, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> Sometimes you can find a hell of a deal at a pet store. They frequently don't know the first thing about pricing when it comes to Ts.


Very true. You can expect to pay 50 euro for a B.albopilosum or 15 for a G.iheringi. Not that I buy from pet stores anymore after I saw the deplorable conditions they kept their animals in..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (May 17, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> Welcome to the US, where all reputable sellers are those that inflates prices 200% of what they're worth. While the local breeders get no attention trying to sell off those T.'s that are way cheaper, so they sell to those overpriced reputable sellers in wholesale.
> 
> From what I can say, blame reputable sellers for inflation and overpriced T.'s. Which is why I thank the boards for having cheap prices from actual breeders instead of those overpriced reputable sellers who buy wholesale from those breeders. Pricing in the US is certainly isn't fixated right when it comes to females or certain species. So in conclusion: local/small breeder equals cheaper price. Reputable/popular seller equals inflated prices.
> 
> Hate me if you want, but I can assure you the highest price for most T.'s are those reputable sellers. It's like they have a VIP bonus charge, since they are reputable. It's understandable why they would be reputable, but overpricing isn't understandable, especially if they have such great business.


Without those businesses that you claim are price gauging you wouldn't have any new species in the U.S. hobby as it's not very practical for individuals to get an import licence and pay the import fees and international shipping for the small number of inverts they'd be looking to import 

I remember when P. Metallica were $500 for a sling, but then after a year or two of successful breeding (mainly by those sellers you are so against) the prices dropped significantly.


----------



## Liquifin (May 17, 2019)

moricollins said:


> Without those businesses that you claim are price gauging you wouldn't have any new species in the U.S. hobby as it's not very practical for individuals to get an import licence and pay the import fees and international shipping for the small number of inverts they'd be looking to import
> 
> I remember when P. Metallica were $500 for a sling, but then after a year or two of successful breeding (mainly by those sellers you are so against) the prices dropped significantly.


I wasn't talking about New species in the hobby, as it's reasonable then for high pricing. But I'm talking about the majority of T.'s that has this inflation issue. I wouldn't want to pay $15-$20 for an LP sling, especially how big their numbers are and the availability in this hobby. I mean let's be fair, it's not right to charge $15-$20 for an LP sling or an B. albo sling despite them being in the hobby for over 20 years with such a high established number in the hobby. It's good marketing to charge highly of a new species in the hobby, but it's not good marketing to keep a majority of T. prices inflated that are established well in the hobby for 10+ years. I mean would anyone want to buy an LP sling for $15-$20 when they are at least 50%-75% worth less than that??


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2019)

FloridaTGuy said:


> And I understand that. But, the truth is the money isn't the issue, nor is the time. This


And here is why people are charging outrageous prices.... because so many people just don't care how expensive they are. When I first joined AB like 5 years ago, slings were 10 bucks a pop, adult females were 50 to 60.

Now with recent  popularity, prices exploded, the price on an otherwise mundane and inexpensive animal has literally gone through the roof of the crazy house. They are cool yes, but they're not a tarantula I would consider especially beautiful or stunning, or even rare. With current prices I could win the lottery three times and I still would never pay what people are currently asking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 17, 2019)

cold blood said:


> And here is why people are charging outrageous prices.... because so many people just don't care how expensive they are. When I first joined AB like 5 years ago, slings were 10 bucks a pop, adult females were 50 to 60.
> 
> Now with recent  popularity, prices exploded, the price on an otherwise mundane and inexpensive animal has literally gone through the roof of the crazy house. They are cool yes, but they're not a tarantula I would consider especially beautiful or stunning, or even rare. With current prices I could win the lottery three times and I still would never pay what people are currently asking.


I see that trend happening here as well. C.versicolor sling, 2nd instar was like 6 euros, now they go for 18 or more. Gbb same thing. 
It's not as outrageous as across the pond, but popularity is having its effect here too.

Also, this idea of 'anything for the hobby, right!?' is mildly disgusting. No, it's not everything for the hobby and money is a very big issue. I rather pay my husbands meds than buy a precious new species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thekla (Jul 9, 2019)

viper69 said:


> This is one of the best and unique species out there- def should be bred.
> 
> If you come across slings let me know.


Apparently, Michael Senf here in Germany has hatched a new sac. He's got slings (5th instar) for 29€ (or 5 for 135€). I don't know when you'll be in Germany the next time, but if you'd like to contact him, I could pm you his email address.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 30, 2020)

So, what is everyone selling them for now? Because I know that none have been available in Canada for a couple of years.
All these egg sacs and pairings that people said took place - how many were successful, because I am not seeing any on European sellers sites either?


----------



## Thekla (Jul 1, 2020)

I haven't seen slings (let alone females) in ages, basically not since my last post from last year. Although, there is the occasional mature male that goes for about 40 €.


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 1, 2020)

This thread did NOT mature well. Not much in the US at ALL either. That's 0/3! I RARELY see them (ofcourse we don't all view the same material) and when I do they are stiill super expensive and sold out!


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 1, 2020)

The last ones I saw were a few months ago but were imports and went fast. Would be curious as well if anyone is breeding them yet.


----------



## Kitara (Jul 1, 2020)

I have been wanting one for a year and neeeever see them ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2020)

I picked up three CB slings about three months ago for £20 each. For reference, that's cheaper than G. Pulchra.
This one molted last week so it can now be seen with the naked eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ignithium (Jul 2, 2020)

We have on Russia  1000 rubles about. Seen a few last week on an expo at the Moskva


----------



## RadicalSquire7 (Jul 2, 2020)

It’s not expensive it’s a robbery


----------



## Kitara (Jul 2, 2020)

ignithium said:


> We have on Russia  1000 rubles about. Seen a few last week on an expo at the Moskva


I'm pretty sure I told you to stop bragging.   

(Kidding. I'm just jealous.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jul 2, 2020)

This little one was a craigslist score a while ago.  I paid $100 US.  Still small, but with its molt about a month ago it finally started to get its color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter (Jul 3, 2020)

In Poland I've seen only one shop selling them for some time. Only slings, equivalent of about 15 USD. But now, they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## StampFan (Jul 6, 2020)

This is a hobby where you have to take advantage of opportunities to buy certain species at a good price when you have them.  It is all supply and demand.  Nobody's fault, so I'm not sure where the anger in this thread comes from just because people can't buy what they want on demand.  Sellers will sell species for what it is worth to *them*, not what you think it should cost.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jul 6, 2020)

cold blood said:


> And here is why people are charging outrageous prices.... because so many people just don't care how expensive they are. When I first joined AB like 5 years ago, slings were 10 bucks a pop, adult females were 50 to 60.
> 
> Now with recent  popularity, prices exploded, the price on an otherwise mundane and inexpensive animal has literally gone through the roof of the crazy house. They are cool yes, but they're not a tarantula I would consider especially beautiful or stunning, or even rare. With current prices I could win the lottery three times and I still would never pay what people are currently asking.


It's not just the popularity, it's also because we can't import them from Chile anymore and US breeders aren't super successful at getting sacs to drop. I know two experienced breeders and one new breeder that have all tried to breed their females with multiple males. None have gotten a sac yet and they aren't hopeful. No idea who else has tried and hasn't been successful.

The European breeders who seem have H chilensis breeding dialed in finally realized that US keepers will pay insane amounts of money for them now, so we're no longer getting imports at the low prices we were getting them even a year ago. Fear Not Tarantulas had H chilensis slings imported from Europe selling for about $60 or $70 last July if I remember correctly, and I could have gotten one at cost for much lower at that time, but those prices are no longer available to any vendors I have spoken to.

As long as the supply can't meet the demand, and people are comfortable paying $200-$300 for a confirmed female H chilensis, I don't see the prices decreasing any time soon.


----------

